# 09 Altama and Bluethooth



## dumbwhiteboy (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

This is my first post, as I just got my first Altama. I have the 09 Coupe Altama with the Bose system. My question is, I am trying to get bluethooth, but I am not sure if it is even possible. My car does have the bluethooth calling, but not media.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kendhay (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes, you have bluetooth for calls only. All audio must go thur the aux port. So, when I get in the car, calls come right in. When I want to listen to music from my phone, I can't. I must connect a 3.5mm audio cable to the auv port and my phone. It sucks.


----------

